

Our startup is live, thanks for your support - PowerLancer

Hi all,<p>Our startup http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.powerlancer.com (business management tool for freelancers) went live a few weeks ago. Months ago, when we were just a sign up page and a video you guys gave us some advices, some of you even signed up and gave us feedback. Just wanted to thank you all for your support: Thank you :)
======
bharathwaaj
The video is very nice. What tool did you use to create it?

~~~
PowerLancer
Thanks! We used Adobe After Effects.

